# Fullscreen Applications Force 1080i on 1080p TV



## mkoning (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure if I should post this in general Mac OSX support or in games, but here goes 

I'm an owner of a new Macbook Pro 13" 2.53Ghz (my first mac). One of the things I'd like to do with it is to connect it to my TV (Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M), so I can play games on it.

The TV is a native 1080P display, it accepts 1920x1080 on all inputs with various refresh rates. I currently have it connected using a mini-displayport to DVI connector.

Now initially everything seemed ok. The screen worked immediately upon plugging it in, right in its native 1080p. However, when launching World of Warcraft and Mame, I noticed something odd. The screen resolution switches to 1080i! This causes deinterlacing artifacts to appear, and due to the fact that the TV has to deinterlace, it introduces lag. All of this is very undesirable. Also from the drop down box in WoW it appears I can only choose 50Hz, while here in NTSC land I should definitely have 1080p @ 60Hz. 

The only other application I tried in fullscreen is the iTunes visualizer, and that one seems to remain in 1080p.

I tried SwitchresX to force  1080p, but without luck. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong..

Also, I run bootcamp with windows 7, and the exact same applications (WoW and Mame) stay in 1080p. So it's limited to Max OSX, which I prefer to use!

Does anyone have an idea how I can correct this?

-Update
I've been able to get WoW to run in 1080p by running it in maximized window mode, which fills up the screen. It still switches to 1080i, but in windowed mode I have access to the display preferences where I can force it back to 1080p.

While this is a great workaround for WoW, it doesn't apply to Mame. And I'm assuming it's not limited to those 2 applications. I would still like to find a permanent solution for this.


----------

